# Led lights in shower niche



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Guys , I'm installing three 5mm white led's in the top of my Tub/ shower niche .
I've drilled 3/4" holes threw the wooden studs above the niche , and will be drilling small holes in the ceramic tile to slide the led holders in place . 
My concern is mold due to condensation. I was thinking of putting fibreglass resin in the perimeter of the holes in the wood in order to make the wood waterproof , but that stuff is sure smelly . 
Anything else you'd recommend to coat wood with to make it waterproof? It shouldn't get wet there , but the potential for condensation is pretty high.

Here's a pic of the back side of the wall where the wire will go down into one of the three holes . I can seal it on top of the hole easily enough once the wire is put in


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

if everything stays dry and can breathe you'll be good to go...


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Stick486 said:


> if everything stays dry and can breathe you'll be good to go...


Thanks Stick , I'm probably overthinking things as usual . These leds are not exactly water proof . I may have to put some silicone in the hole from the underside of the tile before I slide the led into place . 
The problem being , if they ever burn out , I will need to pull them back down again in order to resolder the wire and replace them


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

This is basically what I'm trying to do . It's more or less a night light for when I walk into the bathroom in the middle of the night


----------



## tomp913 (Mar 7, 2014)

https://www.glowbowl.com/


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

tomp913 said:


> https://www.glowbowl.com/


Neat . I may have to clean my toilet first


----------



## sunnybob (Apr 3, 2015)

Rick, cut the tile so that the led is a snug fit and then a small smear of sanitary silicone around the led as you insert it will make a waterproof seal that will last years.

Dont use any kind of decorators caulk. Only sanitary ware silicone is 100% waterproof. Its what all glass aquariums are stuck together with.
When (not if) the led fails, a thin sharp blade will cut the silicone and you can replace the failed bulb.


----------



## ggom (Apr 5, 2017)

Hello!

Imho:

A piece of wood left in such a place would get , after a few years covered with mold,

I would, at least use a chemical that kills mold and prevent insects to get in and have a good meal.


Regards


----------



## Garyk (Dec 29, 2011)

Interesting idea. LED's seem to be offering unique ideas we've never thought about.


----------



## richjh (Jan 14, 2013)

ggom said:


> Hello!
> 
> Imho:
> 
> ...


Have the area treated with something like this:
BORA-CARE® WITH MOLD-CARE® » Nisus Corp


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

I'm curious as to what you're going to power those with, Rick.

There are some holders that have a 'cork' around the wires. Not sure how good the seal is. Example: https://www.sparkfun.com/products/11147


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Paul , I can't use screw in style bezels, as I have to able to remove them , and there's not going to be any access once the ceramic tile is in place .
They pretty much have to sort of snap in from the exterior . I bought these little plastic bezels that do just that .

Anyways , I'm going to probably use a 12V dc adapter plugged in the basement below the alcove . 
Will be using a 510 ohm resister to each led so theres not to much current . I may raise the resistance higher in order to lower there output a bit . I don't want overly bright , just enough to provide a night light


----------



## ggom (Apr 5, 2017)

whow!

Been reading mold-care Label -cover on their website...
Looks like very dangerous, better wear safety googles, skin protection, do not breathe if possible... 

canadian lactualité said that Virginia Tech study finds common household chemicals affect reproduction in mice.
The two active ingredients in the disinfectant — alkyl dimethyl benzalkonium chloride and didecyl dimethylammonium chloride — are typically listed by their abbreviations, ADBAC and DDAC, on ingredient lists.



Be very carefull, also about the time it takes to dry up and stops smelling...

Soft wood , if soft wood this is , needs protection , but unfortunately most of products are very dangerous...

Regards
Gérard


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

ggom said:


> whow!
> 
> Been reading mold-care Label -cover on their website...
> Looks like very dangerous, better wear safety googles, skin protection, do not breathe if possible...
> ...


I was going to buy some urethane or something. Whatever would coat the wood , so a little dampness wouldn't create a problem .


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

That is going to be "Too Cool' when you get it done, Rick, will make you want to get up and "Go" a dozen times a night.
Herb


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

If you run the LEDs at 24 mA or less (12v / 510 ohm) they should last as long as me, Rick. I know... not very reassuring.


----------



## ggom (Apr 5, 2017)

Urethane , or a good varnish should do a great job for wood protection !

I' ll suggest Passive IR detection for automatic switch-on.

Installed that in my kitchen above the sink,

that's amazing and very handy.

Regards
Gérard


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

ggom said:


> Urethane , or a good varnish should do a great job for wood protection !
> 
> I' ll suggest Passive IR detection for automatic switch-on.
> 
> ...


Gerard, this is in a shower niche , and I'm thinking that leaving on the leds shouldn't be to much of a concern . 
There's practically no draw from 3 individual 5mm leds , and I don't think they will be bothersome during the day. 
Would be nice to not have to turn the main lights on during the night though , as I'm hoping they will act as a night light/slash display light I guess


----------



## ggom (Apr 5, 2017)

OK It's a fact that power consumption is low with led lights...
My kitchen lights are no led lights but halogen bulbs 3 x 50w that's why IR detection is good for me.

Regards
Gérard


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

ggom said:


> OK It's a fact that power consumption is low with led lights...
> My kitchen lights are no led lights but halogen bulbs 3 x 50w that's why IR detection is good for me.
> 
> Regards
> Gérard


Yes I would certainly have IR detection for halogens . I personally prefer Halogens , as they produce the best quality of light bar none , but for my application leds are neccesary


----------

